# Wanted: 1-7 acres in a no-hunting subdivision



## Mr.Crow (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking for 1-7 acres in a rural/wilderness subdivision that forbids hunting and firearms. I need it to be at least a bit developed(electric, septic, water) or a cabin or small home/mobile home on the site, fixer-uppers are fine preferred even. I don't have any specific location in mind, any state in the USA is fine. I am looking for peace and quiet not the most desirous property, it doesn't need to be mountain views or lake front, just something with some solitude and reasonably priced. I can pay up front if price isn't to high or a large downpayment with financing otherwise. Preferably 30,000$ and under. Please reply or email me at [email protected] with anything of interest. Thanks very much.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr.Crow said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for 1-7 acres in a rural/wilderness subdivision that forbids hunting and firearms. I need it to be at least a bit developed(electric, septic, water) or a cabin or small home/mobile home on the site, fixer-uppers are fine preferred even. I don't have any specific location in mind, any state in the USA is fine. I am looking for peace and quiet not the most desirous property, it doesn't need to be mountain views or lake front, just something with some solitude and reasonably priced. I can pay up front if price isn't to high or a large downpayment with financing otherwise. Preferably 30,000$ and under. Please reply or email me at [email protected] with anything of interest. Thanks very much.


 Good luck, I believe that a lot of Europe and perhaps even Canada may fit your needs. Hunting is one issue, in these parts safety zones would pretty much exclude hunting in a subdivision full of one acre lots. But a firearms free zone...... Works out great in Chicago and D.C. try there


----------



## Mr.Crow (Sep 26, 2010)

HI,
Thanks for the reply. Do you know anything specific about Canada or where in Europe? I'd prefer it in the US however and I have come across quite a few of the subdivisions here who don't allow hunting or firearms, only they tend to be undeveloped sites. I will second the DC and Chicago comment, I have no problem having a gun for defense, just don't want it fired fifty feet from usually isolated door any longer. Thanks again.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr.Crow said:


> HI,
> Thanks for the reply. Do you know anything specific about Canada or where in Europe? I'd prefer it in the US however and I have come across quite a few of the subdivisions here who don't allow hunting or firearms, only they tend to be undeveloped sites. I will second the DC and Chicago comment, I have no problem having a gun for defense, just don't want it fired fifty feet from usually isolated door any longer. Thanks again.


 I was actually far more cynical in my reply that you seemed to have picked up on. I seriously doubt that you are encountering subdivisions that do not allow firearms. Perhaps you mean those that do not allow the use of guns for hunting and target shooting on the property. I believe you would find this to be quite common actually. No firearms allowed however, is generally is not something that our constitutionally aware citizens tolerate too well. Be aware however that these restrictions you desire will typically be written into a deed restriction. This is only as good as your ability to enforce it, and your neighbor's desire to follow the "rules". That's really all restrictions are, rules. They are a civil matter, not enforceable by criminal statute, and need to be resolved in civil court. This can get ugly, expensive and frequently a huge waste of time.


----------



## Mr.Crow (Sep 26, 2010)

If anyone has a piece of property I'm looking for, in a rural subdivision that forbids hunting and the discharge of firearms, that would be great. Not a fan of arguments and internet debates so I'll leave it there. Thanks very much.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr.Crow said:


> If anyone has a piece of property I'm looking for, in a rural subdivision that forbids hunting and the discharge of firearms, that would be great. Not a fan of arguments and internet debates so I'll leave it there. Thanks very much.


Having bought and sold millions of dollars worth of real estate, I guess I was a bit foolish to offer advice to you. After all, you don't know if you want to live in any (or all) of the fifty states, Canada or elsewhere. Don't know the difference between owning and discharging a firearm, and call facts a debate. You don't sound real serious, but given the relative importance and lack of clarity regarding your anti-hunting and or anti-gun positions you had better do two things. 
1) Get legal advice, and be very clear as to whether you will have leg to stand on when your gun free utopia doesn't work out quite as you hoped. And it won't. 
2) Be clear that you are not going to feel much in the way of a warm reception in rural America with this philosophy.

Good luck, you're gonna' need it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Grove City, Ohio doesn't allow the discharge of firearms inside city limits and there are properties that are over one acre, close to natural settings, and semi-secluded. But for raw land you would have to put a 1 in front of the price you are willing to pay. Actually most cities in Ohio prohibit the discharge of firearms inside city limits.


----------



## Mr.Crow (Sep 26, 2010)

tiogacounty said:


> Having bought and sold millions of dollars worth of real estate, I guess I was a bit foolish to offer advice to you. After all, you don't know if you want to live in any (or all) of the fifty states, Canada or elsewhere. Don't know the difference between owning and discharging a firearm, and call facts a debate. You don't sound real serious, but given the relative importance and lack of clarity regarding your anti-hunting and or anti-gun positions you had better do two things.
> 1) Get legal advice, and be very clear as to whether you will have leg to stand on when your gun free utopia doesn't work out quite as you hoped. And it won't.
> 2) Be clear that you are not going to feel much in the way of a warm reception in rural America with this philosophy.
> 
> Good luck, you're gonna' need it.


Wow. You genuinely had nothing better to do with your time than respond to a post that had nothing to do with you whatsoever? What a waste of time.
I don't want your opinion, couldn't care less about it, and certainly didn't ask for your smug and flippant advice. But fine. Sure. I'll let myself be goaded by your little prod once, and once only. I've never lived anywhere but "Rural America", forty miles from nowhere in lower Michigan, and am now being driven out by the likes of you. The selfish, bored and unfulfilled, trample across my lands, leave their bullets in my home, slaughter my dogs and seem to find it all amusing. So, I do find myself preferring animals to human beings more and more, for reasons that I am constantly reminded of. I will give you one thing MR/MRS Tiogacounty, you do know how to reinforce a viewpoint.
If anyone has any property I would be interested in that would be great. I'll not be responding again to unlooked for provocations. Fortunately I do have better things to do.


----------



## Mr.Crow (Sep 26, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Grove City, Ohio doesn't allow the discharge of firearms inside city limits and there are properties that are over one acre, close to natural settings, and semi-secluded. But for raw land you would have to put a 1 in front of the price you are willing to pay. Actually most cities in Ohio prohibit the discharge of firearms inside city limits.


Thanks very much for the help. I've never lived in a city and have no plans to start. I was thinking more in one of the wilderness subdivisions. Forbes Park in Colorado or the lake of the Ozarks subdivision in Missouri, willing at this point to trade a bit of freedom for some peace. I'll probably just break down and buy a bit the land is cheap, less than thousand an acre, it is just a little less developed than I was looking for and thought someone might have a parcel with a home already on it. Thanks again.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr.Crow said:


> Wow. You genuinely had nothing better to do with your time than respond to a post that had nothing to do with you whatsoever? What a waste of time.
> I don't want your opinion, couldn't care less about it, and certainly didn't ask for your smug and flippant advice. But fine. Sure. I'll let myself be goaded by your little prod once, and once only. I've never lived anywhere but "Rural America", forty miles from nowhere in lower Michigan, and am now being driven out by the likes of you. The selfish, bored and unfulfilled, trample across my lands, leave their bullets in my home, slaughter my dogs and seem to find it all amusing. So, I do find myself preferring animals to human beings more and more, for reasons that I am constantly reminded of. I will give you one thing MR/MRS Tiogacounty, you do know how to reinforce a viewpoint.
> If anyone has any property I would be interested in that would be great. I'll not be responding again to unlooked for provocations. Fortunately I do have better things to do.


 Let the rational among us get this figured out here? You are looking for some sort of fantasy where there will be a rural promised land free of guns, and hunting, in rural America. I point out that even if you find this on paper, it will be extremely difficult to enforce, or expect in reality. Your response is to go off on some demented rant denouncing me as somebody who would shoot your dogs, violate your rights and be amused by it all? You, my dear don't need land, or advice, you need some assistance with your clearly damaged mental health. Once you take care of that obvious issue you may find the peace and stability you seek. Until then you might find YOUR time better spent in therapy. WOW, you may have written one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen here. I seriously doubt that you have what it takes to apologize for that sick and uncalled for rant, but it would be the decent thing to do!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Just for the record, there is nothing like you seek in Idaho. Best of luck to you somewhere else.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like the poster on a camping forum that I use to hang at till I found HT . That is local to Me who stated that if He ever found out any of the campers around Him had a firearm , He would pack up and head home , no matter if He got a refund or not .
I waited till He posted from a campground on a holiday weekend , and mentioned We were heading there TOO , and not to worry about the bears , as My Daughter and I always carry when in the Nh. woods . LOL
Bob


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

It looks like the cheapest thing about the " Lake of The Ozarks Development "will be the
$129.00 document fee .
http://www.myeranch.com/info_missouri/forbes_ozarks_info.html
http://www.myeranch.com/property_details.asp?propertyID=86&stateID=6


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Oops
I recommended a place with out doing My usual 15 seconds of Deep Research .
http://www.forbesloa.net/
Perhaps I should check out the place , they have a private Shooting Club
http://www.midmissourimarksmen.com/
Bob


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

Idk where you are from but I know in Pa it is illegal to discharge a firearm within close proximity of a house without the house owners permission. So even if your on your land if you are too close it is illegal but like tiogacounty said you have to make sure the law is enforced. I personally dont know of anywhere in the USA where it is illegal to own a gun seeing that owning a gun is our 2nd amendment right. What you are asking for sounds like a fantasy land but good luck.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Folks, the guy can't possibly be serious. Look at how few posts he has.

Obviously a troll. 

Let's not feed it.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

HI, Id like a rural piece of land, primal really, an off grid kinda place far from anyone, in a subdivision. Maybe with big kitties on it and big fuzzy polar bears! Id like the adventure to be in a city, like new york or LA. I don't want any ******** shooting guns around me for miles or eating my dogs, either. I would like to live in the country, with a Wal-Mart close by, and maybe a Chik-Fil-A down the dirt road. I am also looking for a big truck, with 4 wd and lots of power, but none of those nasty fossil fuel burning ones, only electric or all ethanol....anyone?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

heavyrebel said:


> hi, id like a rural piece of land, primal really, an off grid kinda place far from anyone, in a subdivision. Maybe with big kitties on it and big fuzzy polar bears! Id like the adventure to be in a city, like new york or la. I don't want any ******** shooting guns around me for miles or eating my dogs, either. I would like to live in the country, with a wal-mart close by, and maybe a chik-fil-a down the dirt road. I am also looking for a big truck, with 4 wd and lots of power, but none of those nasty fossil fuel burning ones, only electric or all ethanol....anyone?


rotfl! Pmp!


----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

heavyrebel said:


> HI, Id like a rural piece of land, primal really, an off grid kinda place far from anyone, in a subdivision. Maybe with big kitties on it and big fuzzy polar bears! Id like the adventure to be in a city, like new york or LA. I don't want any ******** shooting guns around me for miles or eating my dogs, either. I would like to live in the country, with a Wal-Mart close by, and maybe a Chik-Fil-A down the dirt road. I am also looking for a big truck, with 4 wd and lots of power, but none of those nasty fossil fuel burning ones, only electric or all ethanol....anyone?


I have just what you need. Send me the money and I'll send you the details.:hysterical:


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet Is it ocean front in Mississippi? I sure hope so, but no hurricanes, right? I also don't like the fish smell of the ocean, but love the ocean and want to live on it, or on a house boat, but i get seasick, so no waves in the ocean.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

If you are serious, and not really a troll, check out Davis Mountains Resort just outside Fort Davis, TX.

Fits the bill you described.


Tim


----------

